

Why we don't need Gigabit networks yet - acak
http://gigaom.com/broadband/the-elephant-in-the-gigabit-network-room/

======
donnaware
The only people that "need" Gigabit connections are the High Frequency
traders. For everyone else, 100Mbps is plenty.

